

A practical intelligence amplification hack that really works: TTS - monort
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/practical-intelligence-amplification

======
nwah1
Thank you for this idea. For now I'll just use librivox.org

It is extra pleasant if you softly play some instrumental music, such as
Ludovico Einaudi.

